# Stuart with mechanical lubricator and feeding pump.



## Mechanicboy (Apr 16, 2017)

Stuart D10 has mechanical lubricator to lubricate the cylinders and slide valves with Mobil 600 W Cylinder Oil. The mechanical lubricator is connected to the connecting rod for feeding pump.The reduction gear ratio is 3:1. Also no problem to lubricate the cylinders with reduction gear since it's enough oil in the cylinders. I learned out the mechanical  lubricator with direct connected to excenter connecting rod will give too much oil to the cylinders. With reduction gear will give long duration between refilling of the cylinder oil into the mechanical lubricator. There is no sign of wear of piston/cylinder and slide valve. The feeding pump is connected to reduction gear and has the bypass valve to control the water level in the boiler. Bypass valve should be connected to servo and is controlled by  automatic boiler water level control system. Gas attenuator detects the pressure in the boiler on one side of the valve and when the pressure reaches a preset level, it turns the gas flame down, the other end of the valve, until the pressure reaches a lower level and so starts to feed more gas to the burner. This old gas attenuator is replaced with other gas attenuator + gas stop valve.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3t2o_lcKNU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3t2o_lcKNU[/ame]


----------



## Rudy (Apr 22, 2017)

Realy clever setup Jens Erik,
I think I will do something similar. I will get back to you when I have done the engine.


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 2, 2017)

Rudy, hope we will see your movie after you have created parts for your steam engine. 

I created the new manifold as feeding water preheater then the boiler get preheated water into.. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCdJjcHjVNQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCdJjcHjVNQ[/ame]


----------



## Rudy (May 3, 2017)

You certainly got the hang of that boiler thing...
I'm still waiting for my machines. Will arrive late this month. So the major part of the build will probably be after the summer hollyday.
Ordered a CJM250 lathe and a ZX32G mill. They are available in almost any brand marking.


----------



## JCSteam (May 7, 2017)

Hi Jenz

That's quite a genious setup using the exhaust steam to preheat the water entering the boiler, I'm impressed!!! :thumbup: your mechanical lubricator is pretty neat too, though I suggest a different method to fill it using a syringe and some tube, same with the water tank, (less messy and more control). These are easily bought for a few quid of ebay ,I know a guy in Norway that can get hold of the bits so you should have no issues

Not to rain on your parade though, you need to strip the plant down and get rid of the flux on the boiler, by pickling it. The flux won't do the joints any favours like it is and can contaminate the other parts meaning that your nice set up ends up looking like a junk set up. Get a nice coat of black on the boiler


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 7, 2017)

JCSteam said:


> Hi Jenz
> The flux won't do the joints any favours like it is and can contaminate the other parts meaning that your nice set up ends up looking like a junk set up. Get a nice coat of black on the boiler



It,s not flux, it,s exhaust sealant paste between boiler (The boiler is multitubular boiler) and smoke camber. The boiler has been cleaned up free of flux with citrus acid. Boiler is allready 3 year old.


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 20, 2017)

I has replaced vertical boiler with other horizontal boiler. Test running the boiler with automatic boiler water level control system with phototransistor. It works vry well 


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DegO8iIkiPs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DegO8iIkiPs[/ame]


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 21, 2017)

Here is the diagram of the automatic boiler water level control.


----------

